# Renewing an expired driving license..



## Entrepreneurial (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi,

I was inquiring if anyone knows how one can renew an expired Dubai driving license while not having a valid residence visa? 

It so happens that someone, after living in Dubai for a few years as a student in early 2000's got a driving license valid for 10 years, which expired sometime in 2012 or 2013... upto that time, whenever he visited Dubai, he would obviously drive there without a problem.. the person is planning to visit Dubai this year and would appreciate if anyone can guide on the renewal process of the Dubai driving license without a residence visa...


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't think you can as I'm fairly certain that the renewal WOULD be tied to a residency (presuming that we're not talking about an Emirati national).

He would though be able to drive rental cars using his overseas license along with the (where required) International Driving Permit (IDP).


----------



## Entrepreneurial (Mar 30, 2014)

No we're not talking about an Emirati national... He's a citizen of Tanzania, which is not there in the list of countries whose driving licenses are accepted, or even the IDP for that matter 

Does anyone know the time period you are allowed to keep the Dubai driving license un-renewed without a fine, if at all? 

Thanks moderator, for your input...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Entrepreneurial said:


> No we're not talking about an Emirati national... He's a citizen of Tanzania, which is not there in the list of countries whose driving licenses are accepted, or even the IDP for that matter
> 
> Does anyone know the time period you are allowed to keep the Dubai driving license un-renewed without a fine, if at all?
> 
> Thanks moderator, for your input...


Hi,
The real point is that a UAE driving license can only be used to drive a car in the UAE in association with a valid UAE residence visa.
Once the visa is cancelled - then the UAE driving license has no validity in the UAE.
It won't be possible to renew this license unless the holder has a valid UAE visa on the renewal date.
Cheers
Steve


----------

